# Should have gone to spec savers



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why do I never learn? 
I constantly go out shopping and have to squint at everything, my latest purchase of peach flavoured water was..... a bottle of water with a sunset slogan picture on it.

maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I know what you mean, I look at things, and I'm short sighted so I CAN see them, but I don't see them. I bought a power cable, took it out of the plastic bag, paid. got home and went to plug it in only one prong on the plug!!!!!!, HOW DID I MISS IT. They shop changed it but..........


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow you all have some really bad luck. I haven't had one item that I purchased in Egypt break or been sold to me in a damaged shape. Actually when we bought our cooktop they gave us the upgraded version, even after I pointed out their error they said "Our mistake your benefit" and let me keep it with no additional charge. The original cooktop I purchased was on sale and deeply discounted compared to other stores so I made away like a bandit on this deal. 
What is funny is I expected that some of the items I bought would break because the salemen always would tell me how foreign made items were of better quality (I think they just get a better commision since they are so much more expensive). Everything I have purchased has been Egyptian made and is still working as it should. Maybe it's not your luck maybe there are just better Egyptians that live out in the 6th October suburb.


----------

